# MS Exchange >> Sendmail



## didde (Oct 3, 2002)

.. Hi.

I work in a small office with about 30 - 40 people and we've always been using MS Exchange as a mailserver.. Problem is that we never use the "extra" features that are available in Exchange and now our mailstorage is about to stop working since the database file is almost up to 16Gb (which is the limit for non-enterprise editions).

In a few weeks we're going to get all new hardware, including two Xserves. So I was thinking about making the move to a Sendmail SMTP relayer / IMAP. The one question I have is whether Exchange is capable of exporting *all*  emails within its database to a format Sendmail can read..

Anyone out there who have experiences from using Sendmail with 30 - 40 users? Please share..


----------



## hydo (Oct 7, 2002)

I work for an ISP that has ~1500 or so users and we use Sendmail.  Unfortunately we dont use Xserves =/. 
My advice to you is go get the O'Reilly book.  It still saves me once in a while.  You can get some info on it here: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/sendmail2/


----------



## didde (Oct 7, 2002)

.. Ok. I'll get the book *asap* .

One more question though. What do you use for IMAP access along with SendMail?


----------



## btoneill (Oct 7, 2002)

To get the mail from exchange to be used by sendmail, you need to convert to mbox format. The easiest way to do this is export the users exchange mailbox to a pst file, and use software to convert the pst to mbox format, take a look at http://freshmeat.net/projects/libpst/?topic_id=31 for some software to do that.

As to getting imap on the mac, you want to use imapd. Not sure if it's installed by default, if it's now, i'm sure it's in fink somewhere.

Brian


----------



## abacsalmasi (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm having a problem getting my mail. I set it up with the help of the Oreilly article but i can't use a client to read my mail. I can read it through the terminal and all but that's no good to me. That mbox format thing, could that be the problem? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rliebsch (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't use sendmail. Sendmail is great, but it is HUGE. Try Postfix. Very easy to configure, very easy to use. Very small and very secure.

http://www.postfix.org

Then, grab UW imapd or Cyrus imapd

Use IMAP to move the mail from one server to another. Much easier.

Oh, a little bit of apache and a little bit of php and you can use SquirrelMail (much better than Outlook Web Access.

I too have already hit the 16G limit. I had to move everyone's mail to personal folder files.


----------

